# BIOS vergisst trotz voller Batterie Einstellungen



## NCphalon (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,

der Rechner meiner Oma vergisst nachdem die Steckdosenleiste ausgeschaltet wurde immer alle BIOS Einstellungen. Dachte erst, dass es an der Batterie liegt, aber die war mehr als voll (3,08V) und eine neue Batterie hat auch nicht geholfen. Muss ich jetzt das Board tauschen?

Athlon 64 X2 3800+
DFI Lanparty UT nForce4 Ultra D
512MB DDR-RAM
Hitachi 80GB HDD
OCZ ModStream 450W


----------



## FreezerX (8. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht erklären warum das Mainboard inkontinent ist. 
Um welche BIOS-Einstellung geht es eigentlich, wenn das Speichern wichtig ist? 
Deine Oma wird ja kein Overclocking Profil haben .


----------



## NCphalon (8. Mai 2012)

Uhrzeit, Datum, Bootreihenfolge, C'n'Q etc...

hat sich aber erledigt, hab ihr en anderes Board mit P4 eingebaut


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2012)

eventuell ein jumper auf reset gestellt?


----------



## JackOnell (8. Mai 2012)

Nur weil sich die Batterie mit passender voltzahl messen lässt heißt das nicht das sie nicht leer ist, denn erst unter last bei bricht die Spannung ein ich gehe mal davon aus das du mit nem multimeter gemessen hast.
Einfach wechseln
Edit
Habe überlesen das du schon umgebaut hast


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2012)

Die Batterien, die im PC eingesetzt werden fallen nicht/kaum in der Spannung ab  Erst wenn sie (fast) komplett leer sind wird man da was messen können


----------



## NCphalon (8. Mai 2012)

Man kann die Spannung ja im BIOS auslesen, glaub kritisch wirds wenn sie unter 2,6V sind oder so


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Mai 2012)

auf verdacht würde ich sie aber auch mal tauschen ...   das ist eigentliche die größte fehlerquelle, und wenn der pc von deiner oma ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass er ein alter von dir oder so ist? je nachdem, ob man den pc immer vom strom nimmt, halten die batterien auch nicht ewig ...


----------



## NCphalon (9. Mai 2012)

Wie im Anfangspost erwähnt hat eine brandneue Batterie nix gebracht.

Joa, die Komponenten stammen größtenteils aus meinem ersten Gamingrechner von 2006. 

Jetzt steht er wieder als Zweitrechner bei mir, aufgepeppt mit übertaktung auf 2,8 GHz, 2GB RAM und HD4850 stemmt er sogar Anno 1404 auf max., 8:1 AF und 2x MSAA


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Mai 2012)

du hast den 3800+ auf 2,8ghz übertaktet ?!?! hat der nicht normal nur 1,9 ??? das wären fast 50% ...  hatte davon mal den 5600+.  (bzw liegt der immer noch in der ruine meines alten pcs neben mir), die sind an sich ganz nett. hat sogar zum zocken bis zuletzt ausgereicht, selbst die crysis spiele waren kein problem. war ne tolle baureihe von amd 



ontopic:  ich bin relativ ratlos, mir wenn es kein jumper und keine leere batterie ist, würde ich mal checken, ob die batterie wirklich richtig sitzt (nicht auf dem kopf, überall kontakt etc).   ansonsten weiß ich nicht mehr weiter ....


----------



## Rico-3000 (10. Mai 2012)

hatte das auch schonmal... da war staub auf dem jumper für´s bios-reset...


----------

